
Deportation Is Going High-Tech Under Trump - zeep
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/06/data-driven-deportation/531090/?single_page=true
======
angersock
Reminder that when we build tech like this, we don't get to pick how it's
used.

